# Shifting job - visa ban?



## Latin (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi friends,

Currently I have been working 10 months in Dubai under an unlimited contract. The company is registered with Labour, is not a freezone company. My current contract mentioned that I cannot join any competitor during the next one year after my termination, this is written down in the internal contract, not the MOL official contract. Lastly my current salary is 20K and the notice period is 3 months but both parties can agree a compensation if anyone want to terminate the contract earlier.

Now I have an offer from a company registered on Healthcare free zone. The company could be consider as a competitor in other countries but not in Dubai, also I will be hired on a different position and with different duties that my actual job, the new salary is 35K. To clarify I'm a teacher now and I will be a Manager in the new company. 

I really appreciate advice with the following questions:
1. Can I be banned?
2. The current employer can sue me because I'm moving to the competitor but with different responsibilities?
3. Just in case of a dispute I suppose that the main document is the MOL contract. Am I right?, what happens with the internal contract?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Latin (Aug 7, 2011)

At least someone knows a good labour lawyer?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Take your labour contract to the MoL and ask them. It's the labour contract that counts and they will know what will happen. You can also take your English letter of appointment and ask their opinion about being sued. I would be very surprised if they did sue you. It would likely cost them much more than they would receive from you. Good luck.


----------



## Latin (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks BedouGirl for your advice.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Definitely always a good idea to go there to check. As far as I know, manager position with a high salary AND an attested university degree will remove the ban. Everyone gets an automatic ban.


----------



## Latin (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi guys, I went to the MOL following your advice, but the official on reception told me that If I want to ask for advice I have to contact the call center (800 665), which obviously I had tried before with no success. I was insisting to the reception person but was pointless. Definitely customer service practices are not very mature in the region.

So I'll proceed assumming that the ban could be lifted because I'm moving to a free zone company and considering that It will be a friednly negotiation with my current employer. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that. Good luck.


----------

